# DHCP not installed [Solved]

## Jambonant

I have seen this subject everywhere on the forum but for some reason I can't seem to be able to fix my problem.

After my first boot I get the following message:

```
*No DHCP client installed

* ERROR: Cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

*starting local
```

here is my ifconfig -a

```
eth0  Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr  00:C0:9F:07:90:7C

        BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

        RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped: 0noverruns:0 frame:0

        TX oackets:2  errors:0 dropped: 0noverruns:0 carrier:0

        collisions: 0 txqueuelen:1000

        RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes :168 (168.0 b)

lo      Link encap: Local Loopback

         inet addr:127.0.0.1   Mask: 255.0.0.0

         etc...

sit0     etc...
```

I don't think the etc have information usefull for the issue, if I'm mistaken I'll write them down.

Here is my conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0 =("dhcp")
```

The output of /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start is:

```
Starting eth0 

Bringing up eth0 

dhcp 

No DHCP client installed
```

Let me knw if you gys need anything else, I'm sure its just a simle problem that I fotgot something in my intalation but I just can't seem to find it.

----------

## didymos

Yeah, you need to install one of these dhcp client packages:

net-misc/dhcp

net-misc/dhcpcd

net-misc/pump

net-misc/udhcp

----------

## Jambonant

 *didymos wrote:*   

> Yeah, you need to install one of these dhcp client packages:
> 
> net-misc/dhcp
> 
> net-misc/dhcpcd
> ...

 

Any preference?  Where can I get info on how to install any of them? Why isn't it written in the handbook?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

If you look at Chapter 8 of the Gentoo Handbook, right after code listing 6 in the Configuring your Network section, you'll see the following:

 *Gentoo Handbook wrote:*   

> DHCP is used by default. For DHCP to work, you will need to install a DHCP client. This is described later in Installing Necessary System Tools. Do not forget to install a DHCP client. 

 

About your question, any dhcp client will do - the Gentoo "default" client is dhcpcd.

----------

## Jambonant

I don't think you and the handbook could have been more clear. More obvious then that and you got my grandmother making fun of me. I'll check it out tonight and get back to you with the results.

Thanks

----------

## Jambonant

As expected the problem was solved. 

Thanks

----------

## Neo0351

So I made the same mistake and forgot to download a dhcp client.  How exactly would I go about installing dhcpcd without being about to connect to the internet?

----------

## didymos

You'll need some sort of connection on another machine then.  Fetch the sources from here:

http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/dhcpcd-3.0.16.tar.bz2

then you'll have to put them on a CD/DVD or some other form of portable storage and copy it to /usr/portage/distfiles. Next, do "emerge dhcpcd".  If you'd rather use some other client, then get it's source instead.

----------

## Neo0351

Thanks a bunch, it worked like a charm

----------

## gio27

Hi everyone!

I'm new at Gentoo, I've the same problem described here but... I've installed a DHCP client! I use a PCMCIA-eth card because the build-in netcard of my laptop has gone much time ago...

First I tried installing dhcpcd, but the output was like this:

```

* Starting eth0 

*    Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP

*    Bringing up eth0

*       dhcp

*         Running dhcpcd

* ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

```

This is also the output of etc/init.d/net.eth0 start . Then, I rebooted and I installed udhcpc, but the result was the same. My /etc/conf.d/net file is empty (but I tried also with config_eth0=( "dhcp" ) ) . 'ifconfig -a' shows a very interesting thing: 3 eth devices and lo. Any idea? Thanks.

----------

## didymos

Delete /etc/udev/70-persistent-net-rules then restart to regenerate the rules for NICs.

----------

## gio27

 *didymos wrote:*   

> Delete /etc/udev/70-persistent-net-rules then restart to regenerate the rules for NICs.

 

the result is the same.

edit: sorry, but what may i restart?

----------

## didymos

 *gio27 wrote:*   

> edit: sorry, but what may i restart?

 

No, I'm sorry.  Long-suppressed Windows jargon somehow got loose.  I meant reboot.

----------

## gio27

Thanks! It works.

Bye!

----------

